# Keira Knightley: SM-Szene ( Eine dunkle Begierde) im Wodkarausch - Update



## Mandalorianer (16 Sep. 2011)

Keira Knightley säuft sich vor Prügelszenen Mut an 



Toronto. Keira Knightley (26) gestand auf dem Toronto Film Festival, dass sie vor den Dreharbeiten für ihren neuen Film immer ein paar Gläser Wodka brauchte, um die zwei heftigen Prügelszenen zu überstehen. Keira spielt in dem Film "Eine dunkle Begierde" eine Psychoanalytikerin, die von ihrem Geliebten dem berühmten Schweizer Psychiater Carl Gustav Jung, verprügelt wird.



​


Die Schauspielerin erzählte der britischen ‘Sun’: „Ich habe erst mal ein paar Kurze zu mir genommen, und zwar bevor es losgehen sollte. Hinterher brauchte ich dann ein paar Gläser Champagner, um zu feiern, dass ich eine solche Szene nie wieder machen muss.“

*Der Film startet am 10. November in den deutschen Kinos.*


Meisterregisseur David Cronenberg – Spezialist für menschliche Abgründe – („Tödliches Versprechen – Eastern Promises“, „A History of Violence“, „Crash“) widmet sich in seinem psychologischen Thriller „Eine dunkle Begierde“ den beiden Gründervätern der Psychoanalyse, C.G. Jung (gespielt von Michael Fassbender, „Inglourious Basterds“, „X-Men: Erste Entscheidung“) und Sigmund Freud (Viggo Mortensen, „Tödliches Versprechen – Eastern Promises“, „Der Herr der Ringe“-Trilogie) sowie der verführerischen Sabina Spielrein (Keira Knightley, „Abbitte“, „Stolz und Vorurteil“), die erst Jungs Patientin, dann Freuds Schülerin, später selbst Analytikerin und letztlich Muse der beiden war.


Und darum geht’s: In einer Zeit des gesellschaftlichen Wandels treffen die beiden wichtigsten Analytiker der menschlichen Psyche aufeinander: C.G. Jung (Michael Fassbender) und Sigmund Freud (Viggo Mortensen) arbeiten an bahn brechenden Erkenntnissen, die das moderne Denken revolutionieren sollen. Als die verführerische Sabina Spielrein (Keira Knightley) auftaucht, geraten sie an ihre Grenzen…






... In seine Klinik in Zürich eingeliefert, ist Sabina für Jung nicht nur eine psychisch labile Patientin von vielen. Der geheimnisvollen Anziehungskraft seines Studienobjekts kann er sich nicht entziehen und eine leidenschaftliche Affäre beginnt. Als diese jäh endet, flüchtet Sabina zu Jungs Mentor Sigmund Freud nach Wien, der sich ihrer Faszination ebenso wenig entziehen kann. Er nimmt sie bei sich auf und bildet sie zur Analytikerin aus. So wird Sabina Spielrein letztlich zur Muse beider.


In dieser fatalen Dreiecksbeziehung verschwimmen die Grenzen ihrer Wissenschaft in einem Strudel aus
geheimen Sehnsüchten, tief verwurzelten Ängsten und unterdrückter Begierde. In einem Machtkampf 
intellektueller Eitelkeiten werden aus einstigen Freunden erbitterte Gegenspieler.

*
Wir dürfen gespannt sein 
gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (16 Sep. 2011)

> Sabina Spielrein


 das klingt ja schon nach Muse  :thx: für die Info und den tollen Trailer!


----------



## BlueLynne (16 Sep. 2011)

das hört sich spannend und interessant an  :thx: für die Info


----------



## superriesenechse (16 Sep. 2011)

wenn ich ´zugriff´ auf eine betrunkene keira knightley hätte, würde ich die aber nicht verprügeln... zumindest nicht mit den händen


----------



## FCB_Cena (17 Sep. 2011)

superriesenechse schrieb:


> wenn ich ´zugriff´ auf eine betrunkene keira knightley hätte, würde ich die aber nicht verprügeln... zumindest nicht mit den händen



Sie steht im Film aber sehr drauf


----------



## Punisher (17 Sep. 2011)

super Trailer


----------



## chuba (6 Nov. 2011)

netter trailer :thumbup:


----------



## Orkus (6 Nov. 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank für dieses Posting und dem darin endhaltenen Link vom Trailer.

Eine sehr interessante Geschichte,ein Film den es sich sicher lohnt anzuschauen.

Danke.

Gruss Michael.


----------

